# Paul C. Buff radio triggers VS. Impact PowerSync 16:  Which to choose?



## jwbryson1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I want to replace my cheap Cowboy Studios triggers which I am just tired of using.  The cheap "plasticy" feel is getting old.

I am considering the Paul C. Buff and the Impact PowerSync systems, and I have the following questions:

PCB:  Paul C. Buff - CyberSync



Does the Cyber Commander work only in manual mode? 
It appears that you can adjust the power of the flash unit directly from the camera if you have the Cyber Commander.  Is that correct?  So on an SB-700 or on a YN560, can I adjust the power output of the flash from the camera and not from the flash unit itself? 
Is the CyberSync _*Plus*_ receiver worth the extra cost over the "regular" CyberSync units? 
Do I even need the Cyber Commander or is the much less expensive transmitter sufficient? 

Impact:  Impact PowerSync16 DC Radio Slave System POWERSYNC16D B&H Photo



Is the Impact brand or the PCB brand the better choice?

Thanks fellow strobists for your help!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 16, 2012)

I like PW's.

And when I'm on location or in the studio shooting as assistant, my stuff always works with the triggers on their lights in addition to my own.  Swapping around triggers is not an issue.

The new PWIII's are on the cheap!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 16, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I like PW's.
> 
> And when I'm on location or in the studio shooting as assistant, my stuff always works with the triggers on their lights in addition to my own.  Swapping around triggers is not an issue.
> 
> The new PWIII's are on the cheap!




I have looked at the PWIII's and I think they run $149 each.  They are transceivers, correct?

So, for 3 speedlights my out of pocket would be $149 x 4 which is a lot more than I want to spend.  

Thoughts on the PCB or Impact systems?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I skipped all of those and went with these.  Hotshoe mount on the transmitter and the receiver, so no need for sync port cables on the speedlights.  Also uses AAA batteries and not hard to find batteries.

Transmitter connects to the camera hot shoe and even has an i-TTL hotshoe on top of the transmitter.

That's pretty damn cool!

Amazon.com: Strato II Wireless 5 in 1 Trigger Set for Nikon: Electronics


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 16, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> I skipped all of those and went with these.  Hotshoe mount on the transmitter and the receiver, so no need for sync port cables on the speedlights.  Also uses AAA batteries and not hard to find batteries.
> 
> Transmitter connects to the camera hot shoe and even has an i-TTL hotshoe on top of the transmitter.
> 
> ...


I have essentially the same setup, only it came from LinkDelight. Took me longer to get but cost me about half the price.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 18, 2012)

So I got my Phottix triggers today and I am SOO frustrated.  Designed for NIKON but they do not fit the SB-700.  WTF?!  So I tried my YN560s which fit the receiver, but they did not trigger when I tested them or when I fired a shot.  Yes, I checked my channels and frequency, but something is wrong.  I am frustrated...


----------



## IByte (Oct 18, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:
			
		

> I want to replace my cheap Cowboy Studios triggers which I am just tired of using.  The cheap "plasticy" feel is getting old.
> 
> I am considering the Paul C. Buff and the Impact PowerSync systems, and I have the following questions:
> 
> ...



Save yourself the headache and grab two pocketwizzies used from Amazon.


----------

